# package loops



## nedry (Jul 3, 2017)

hi every time I compile x11-toolkits/gtk20 with print/cups selected I get compile loops.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 3, 2017)

Turn it off and enable it on GTK3, or turn it off on GTK3 and on on GTK2. If you enable them both you get loops.


----------

